# Little ****** is shivering!



## Casi (Dec 10, 2008)

This is my first Winter with Goating! ******, my Pygmy seems to shiver a lot more than my Nubians. I remember when I first got him, he would lie out in the hot sun whereas, Princess, a Nubian would stay in the shade. Does that mean anything? Do they need extra grain with the cold. They have plenty of hay and plenty of room to run around. They have a nice barn with a little room with no windows that they can get into. I close their barn door at night. We got down to below 0 day before yesterday. Today we got up in the 20's. DH keeps telling me...."honey, they are JUST goats". But they are my babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No need for extra grain, but all the hay they will eat...the actions of a rumen filled with roughage generates more body heat...as long as they have a warm place to go when it's really cold, he'll be fine......When it's super cold out mine enjoy warm water to drink and occassionally I give them warm cooked oatmeal with raisens, they love it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OF course they are your babies. The only thing I can add is make sure they have a good amount of straw too bed down in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

first off ....welcome to the goat spot... glad to have you...... :wave: 

If you have any doubts...take Whitney's temp.....then you'll know if the goatie is sick....
You'll be able to see if whitney has a high temp or....sub-temp......or normal...temp..


----------



## Casi (Dec 10, 2008)

Like I said, they have a nice barn to get in, with an enclosed room for extra warmth. They have plenty of hay and lots of hay to lie in too. I put a heated water bowl in the barn for them, but i'm kind of concerned as it has a tendency to get ice on it. I didn't know if it isn't working properly of I filled it too full or it isn't working right. I just hate to see them shiver! Do they shiver as a rule, up here in the cold "tundra", lol!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they all shivering or just the little guy? If it's all of them then I'd say it's common to keep warm. If it's just ******, then maybe get a temp on him as well as check his nose for drainage, if he's clear there then I'd say he'll get accustomed to your winter. When it's in the teens here, I mainly notice my boys shivering, even though they have a nice warm shed. Goaties will shiver when they are scared also...I noticed this with the little doe that is here for breeding, granted it was cold outside but the others were fine, she shivered because she was in a new place and scared.

Check the rating on your heated bucket, it may only be effective to a certain temperature....it may be too cold in your area to keep it working properly....I don't have one of those but it would be nice, I carry buckets of warm water out 2x a day so I know mine are drinking enough.


----------



## Casi (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Liz, I tried to reply to you regarding Princess in the picture, but I accidently sent it to Stacey. ****** is the one in the picture with the "nubs" as you called them. Princess is the one with the pink collar. Regarding possibly breeding her next year, my husband and I had a discussion....how many kids do goats have at one time? He thinks they have litters, but I don't think so. I feel pretty silly asking this question!

Have a Quality Day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most does will have on average twins with their first freshening...some will have a single, rare but does happen 3 or 4...Staceys doe Sweet Pea was a First freshener in May and had quads...it is entirely up to the goat, but mine have always had singles or twins.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

singles to twins are normal.......my doe Sweet Pea comes from a line of triplets as did the buck she was bred to and she had quads --- I was NOT expecting it and that is very rare.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is the little one doing? I am sorry I do not know how big of a goat we are talking about. Can you make a sweater for them? I have made them out of old sweats pants and shirts.


----------



## Casi (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh....it is really cold here in North Missouri. I'm pretty sure that ****** is not sick. The 3 of them were out running around yesterday. They all 3 shiver on occasion, but it is so cold here. Thanks for the info on kidding....wow Stacy 4 at once! Awesome! 
Liz, when you give yours warm oatmeal, that would replace a meal and how much would you give them?

I thought I might give mine a treat tonite, since it is going to get below 0!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Casi...I am just getting around to reading all the posts since my puter went own...sorry for not gtting back sooner!

When I give the oatmeal, it's as a treat and I still give them the regular ration of grain....I give a cup cooked and with a bit of mollasses as well as raisins to each of them. If you boil the raisins in the water you will cook the oats in it will add to the nutrition value...the mollases is just an extra treat. If you want to do this as a replaced grain ration each night then go with 1 1/2 cups for each. Hopefully your weather breaks soon!


----------

